
Ask HN: As technical person how do you handle politics in office? - neurobot
I just curious, how someone at lower level as technical person handled a politics in office? Just quit your job and finds another employer?
======
wizzerking
Follow Jesus, Turn the other cheek, and if it keeps happening then get the
hell out

